# Topics > Smart home >  FZI Living Lab smartHome/AAL, FZI Research Center for Information Technology, Karlsruhe, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - FZI Research Center for Information Technology

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the FZI House of Living Labs

Published on November 25, 2013




> In the midst of IT Karlsruhe FZI has created over two floors with over 2,000 square meters is an innovative research environment, particularly for small and medium enterprises, which is industry and application field across for research and development available: FZI House of Living Labs. The film offers an insight into the different FZI Living Labs and points to their interdisciplinary links before Stefan Brightfield, director of the FZI House of Living Labs, explains the concept and the cooperation opportunities for partners in industry and society afterwards.

----------

